# just finded a new growth improvement!



## Zelth (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!
I think I found something,I´ve been keeping microsorium pteropus for 5-7 years , I have used co2 and saw exelnt growth even growing out of watter(imagine that grat growth that it actually grow out) also used azoo grower bed and , tried nuthing at all just water a piece of mopanee wood and microsorium.
I´ve tried growing it emerssed in a clossed tupper wear with peat moss with bad results.Last month I was on another of my atemps to breed corydoras pygameus and just put 7 corys in a 5 liter tank with some garnet sand, a sponge filter with high air flow and a piece of mopane with a dying microsorium windelow(black veins in the lefs) and ive noticed that it just started growing fast, many new fronds coming from all ryzomae. My hipothesis is that 5 liters is actually a small water volume for that airflow in the sponge filter so a lot of disolved gas must be present in water column and the fern is just making use of extra co2 and o2, because this growth is super fast some ferns that stayed where i took these one are dying too with black veins and no new fronds.
What do you think?


----------

